# Jack LaLanne and Happy



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

How many of you remember watching Jack LaLanne when you were growing up? (Seriously dating myself, here.) How many of you remember Jack's white German Shepherd, Happy?

Frogdog Blog - a French Bulldog Breeder's Blog


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I also have fond memories of Jack Lalanne and Happy!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Getting old here too, I remember his show!  I thought he had three dogs, maybe it was two...definitely more than one. (lol..so much for my memory!)


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I loved the show simply for the chance of Happy wandering into a shot!
Sheilah


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Happy, Smiley and Walter


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok, four pounds of ground meat and TWO POUNDS of raw liver each day?!?!

YIKES - not exactly a balanced diet but kudos to him for trying.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I remember watching with my grandmother. I dont remember Happy though I wish I did. Very handsome dog. How long did happy live to?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I remember watching Jack La Lanne and also his dog Happy. Were the other 2 ever on? They don't sound familiar to me.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cracks me up that he did the "Sit...sit...sit..." thing. 
:rofl:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)




----------

